# Hifonics GenX Son of Collossus



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

hifonics old school | eBay

This is a fantastic deal in my opinion. The Generation X Hifonics amps were imo their best line. This would make someone an awesome mammoth SQ sub amplifier. This is NOT mine by the way.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL, I was looking at that amp for quite a while last night. But don't have a need for it. Was also staring at the multiple gen VIII amps on ebay. there are 3 Zues' for sale right now.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

WRX2010 said:


> LOL, I was looking at that amp for quite a while last night. But don't have a need for it. Was also staring at the multiple gen VIII amps on ebay. there are 3 Zues' for sale right now.


Yeh... I used to own a 4-channel Saturn and 2 channel Boltar... Both Generation X. Those are SWEET amps! The 4 channel is capable of true 1 channel mono operation. They remind me a lot of ESX amplifiers. The Genx are one of my faves... somebody needs to pull the trigger on this bad boy


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a FYI for anyone looking at that amp. The seller has it listed as a two channel, but it is a mono amp, 1x600 @ 4ohms or 1x1200 @ 2 ohms. It's also 21 inches long and about 20 LBS, so make sure you have room.

The GenX amps are unbelievably flexible. Far too many features to describe here, but check out the manual on one of these bad boys . I think Hifonics still has it in their archives. The earlier comparison to ESX is right on target.


----------

